# Spent all day in my garage



## Glennroy (Jul 12, 2006)

Sorting it out It used to be like this.


















But i wanted to get my car in and its quite a small garage. So i moved all the stuff upstairs. (pain in the **** when you live on the top floor with no lift)

The misses started to moan about this lot in the bedroom.









So set about doing some thing about it today.

Got some shelfs up
All the stuff back down the stairs again


















Sorted some of the boxes out

Various paints and stuff 


















Brushes and pads


















All my clothes, towels, mits ect









Brought a towle rail for my spray bottels









And the final pick of it all packed away nice and tidy.










And one with the car in there as well









If your wondering why the plate is missing its because i need to clean it up and re attach it the sticky pads are coming away.

I could have more room if i lost the water butts but not having a outside tap this is the best thing i could do. Works well with the pressure washer and lasts ages.


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Very neat mate, nice car too!!


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Looked great before! Nice set up after too. And stunning car.

I was just thinking, no way a car can fit it there, and then it did!

Are those cotton gloves? Really want a pair after seeing the Zaino ones but cant find them anywhere!


----------



## Glennroy (Jul 12, 2006)

amiller said:


> Looked great before! Nice set up after too. And stunning car.
> 
> I was just thinking, no way a car can fit it there, and then it did!
> 
> Are those cotton gloves? Really want a pair after seeing the Zaino ones but cant find them anywhere!


Yep they are cotton mate i got them for free from my neighbor i am sure i could sort you out a couple of pairs if you want..


----------



## Smeds (Feb 12, 2010)

Why two kettles?


----------



## Glennroy (Jul 12, 2006)

Smeds said:


> Why two kettles?


Hot water for cleaning the car


----------



## RobW (Jul 18, 2009)

Looking good. Need to get some padding on the walls where the doors open, just in case!


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

I would like some gloves! :thumb:

How many kettle fulls do you use? Surely cheaper to buy a big vatt that they make the tea in?


----------



## Glennroy (Jul 12, 2006)

RobW said:


> Looking good. Need to get some padding on the walls where the doors open, just in case!


Yeah thats my next job i totally forgot about it today i was meant to pick some old carpet my dad has just forgot


----------



## Glennroy (Jul 12, 2006)

amiller said:


> I would like some gloves! :thumb:
> 
> How many kettle fulls do you use? Surely cheaper to buy a big vatt that they make the tea in?


Only two kettles one in the bucket with cold water for the wheels and one in the bucket for the car with cold water. I dont know what a vatt is matey


----------



## SteveOC (May 26, 2007)

Glennroy said:


> Only two kettles one in the bucket with cold water for the wheels and one in the bucket for the car with cold water. I dont know what a vatt is matey


I think he means an urn - like the Burco ones - they have them in a lot of cafe's and roadside vans.

Steve O.


----------



## rickykvfb (Dec 17, 2009)

Is that a tornador tool I spied on shelf?what you run it off?


----------



## Glennroy (Jul 12, 2006)

rickykvfb said:


> Is that a tornador tool I spied on shelf?what you run it off?


I have got a 50ltr compressor mate but its not at mine its at my dads so i need to take the tornador up there when i go....


----------



## Glennroy (Jul 12, 2006)

SteveOC said:


> I think he means an urn - like the Burco ones - they have them in a lot of cafe's and roadside vans.
> 
> Steve O.


Ahhh they sound expensive my kettles were £2 each


----------



## rickykvfb (Dec 17, 2009)

Glennroy said:


> I have got a 50ltr compressor mate but its not at mine its at my dads so i need to take the tornador up there when i go....


Was looking at the tornador for my van,was told last nite that I would need a 100litre tank to run it tho,so that put me off bit


----------



## macmaw (Mar 5, 2007)

Well sorted, I had the same idea about using a towel rail for the bottles, that's just convinced me. Nice M3 :thumb:


----------



## Glennroy (Jul 12, 2006)

macmaw said:


> Well sorted, I had the same idea about using a towel rail for the bottles, that's just convinced me. Nice M3 :thumb:


thanks mate just needs a good clean now


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

awesome garage!!


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Great job :thumb:


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

very nice! Lovely car too, needs a good sweep up in there though!


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Nice, makes me want to sort my space. Got a few pets that live in luxury in my garage right enough - Rabbits and Guniea Pigs lol.


----------



## Glennroy (Jul 12, 2006)

the car needed to go in there one to keep it out of the weather as i only use it weekends and 2 to keep sticky fingers off of it.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

really like your car, what colour is that ? 

the white brick makes a huge difference, I really fancy trying hot water through my pressure wash dunno how I would manage it though lol.


----------



## Glennroy (Jul 12, 2006)

JJ_ said:


> really like your car, what colour is that ?
> 
> the white brick makes a huge difference, I really fancy trying hot water through my pressure wash dunno how I would manage it though lol.


Its laguna seca blue mate. I havent been able to give her a clean in so long due to not having any thing in there but i can now  But typical the weather is crap


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

I really like that colour, I love my blues, but that colour has always sparked my interest is it a similar shade to what the "gulf" sponsored cars ? 

What wax do you tend to use, I am looking at this electrical shower in the garage for hot water, it looks promising. lol I have a tap but hot water is ages away !!


----------



## jonny2112 (Apr 6, 2010)

Looking good. Very jealous!


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

amiller said:


> Looked great before! Nice set up after too. And stunning car.
> 
> I was just thinking, no way a car can fit it there, and then it did!
> 
> Are those cotton gloves? Really want a pair after seeing the Zaino ones but cant find them anywhere!


Send me a pm I can sort your out with those (really must put them on my site!)

Johnny


----------



## Lazy_boyo (Apr 2, 2008)

More pictures of the car please


----------



## Glennroy (Jul 12, 2006)

Lazy_boyo said:


> More pictures of the car please


I am going to give it a good detail soon so ill post pics up when its done


----------



## fishbonezken (Apr 17, 2010)

Man, very envious of your garage there!


----------

